
AMD launches ridiculously cheap overclockable $49 Athlon 3000G processor - Alupis
https://www.techradar.com/news/amd-launches-ridiculously-cheap-dollar49-athlon-3000g-processor-which-can-even-be-overclocked
======
justinclift
Wonder if it supports ECC?

There's no direct mention of it on the AMD website spec sheet:

[https://www.amd.com/en/products/apu/amd-
athlon-3000g](https://www.amd.com/en/products/apu/amd-athlon-3000g)

Then again, their 3950X page doesn't mention ECC either:

[https://www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-
ryzen-9-3950x](https://www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-9-3950x)

~~~
DeepYogurt
According to wikichip: Yes

[https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/amd/athlon/3000g](https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/amd/athlon/3000g)

~~~
justinclift
Hmmm, not sure how reliable Wikichip is in this regard.

They're showing the entire Picasso line (which this belongs to) as having ECC
support:

[https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/amd/cores/picasso](https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/amd/cores/picasso)

(need to click on the individual chip entries to see though)

Looking through the spec lists for various ASRock boards, they consistently
say:

"*For Ryzen Series CPUs (Picasso and Raven Ridge), ECC is only supported with
PRO CPUs."

If that's just ASRock playing games, I guess it means they're giving money to
their competitors instead. But if it's an AMD thing, that's unfortunate. :(

\---

Checking ASUS website, they instead say:

"ECC Memory (ECC mode) support varies by CPU."

Manufacturers playing games like this just leads to bad outcomes. Seems pretty
silly.

------
btgeekboy
Looks like it might be the basis of a nice DIY NAS.

~~~
beatgammit
I'm definitely considering getting old. I have an older computer that uses way
too much power running my NAS, and was considering using an ARM SOC, but SATA
has been an issue. If I can find a decent motherboard, I'll consider running
it with ECC RAM and call it a day.

